# Qiviut



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

qiviut (musk ox down)

It's a lot like spinning super fine dryer lint. If angora clothing was dried in the dryer and then the lint was collect, it would probably be a lot like that.

Pros:
soft, super warm, spins fairly easy for such small pieces (1/2"-1" long)

Cons:
throat starts swelling

It spins up pretty though!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very beautiful yarn!

Maybe allergic to it or... is it that it has such fine fibers, its too easy to inhale?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Its an allergy, but whether its the fiber or the bits in the fiber? I'll find out soon when I wash. I touched my face and my cheek started to itch really bad. Itching between my fingers too. Hopefully, I'll wash it and all will be fine because I have plans for this pretty stuff!  Last night, I took benadryl and my asthma meds and pushed on. lol


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

what are you gonna do with it? Did you spin it woolen or worsted? :teehee:

I spun up quite a bit for a gentleman not long ago and he traded my spinning services by giving me a portion of the raw fiber. 

Where did you get yours? 



I have some spun straight (100%) and I also spun some 50/50 with CVM. It turned out beautifully as bulky three ply - the man wanted to have his wife knit him a super-warm hat with it. 

I am reading "Arctic Lace" right now and devising a plan for my portion - a super light-weight lace scarf from the lace-weight I plan to spin and then a super-insulated earflap hat with some of the remainder that I have already spun worsted weight. I want to use one of the traditional Alaskan patterns with Inupiat motifs.

I processed most of the fiber outdoors because it was gnarly dirty - with LOTS of the tundra trapped inside - it was very dusty, sandy with moss, leaves, lichens, etc. 

I picked it, combed it carefully with extra fine combs, then carded it into punis for spinning long draw. 

I am not allergic to anything and processing this fiber was far more enjoyable than any cheingora I have dealt with.

here is a link to a thread here a while back when I tackled my qiviut project

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...r-arts/433161-finern-frog-hair-lots-pics.html

have fun! Spinning such a rare and luxurious fiber as qiviut is a treat!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

WIHH &#8211; LOL All these questions! You are as excited as me, aren&#8217;t you? Ha ha

_what are you gonna do with it?_ 
I had all kinds of plans for it before I spun it but after a while of fiddling with it and learning what it is, I&#8217;m going to think on it, talk to other people (thank you for sharing your experience) and see what they did before I decide now. So, for now, the spinning stops until I decide. 

_Did you spin it woolen or worsted?_ 
I tried woolen, worsted, and somewhere in between. It&#8217;s all good and so fun to spin. I guess the tee hee is over worsted right? If I find a project I want to do with worsted, I&#8217;m going to make some of my super dooper combing solution up before I get started and see what all the fuss is about. For those who accomplish this without going mad, I&#8217;ve heard it&#8217;s beautiful. I&#8217;d also really like to know what the real staple length is without it all so fuzzed up into short lengths. 

_I spun up quite a bit for a gentleman not long ago and he traded my spinning services by giving me a portion of the raw fiber._ 
How very lucky! 

_Where did you get yours?_
Woolery

_I have some spun straight (100%) and I also spun some 50/50 with CVM. It turned out beautifully as bulky three ply - the man wanted to have his wife knit him a super-warm hat with it._ 
I&#8217;ve been reading about the different fibers that blend well. I have some cormo/merino x that&#8217;s so nice and I have lots of angora. The focus will be warm. Later, I want to try out silk with it, but for now..warm.

_I am reading "Arctic Lace" right now and devising a plan for my portion - a super light-weight lace scarf from the lace-weight I plan to spin and then a super-insulated earflap hat with some of the remainder that I have already spun worsted weight. I want to use one of the traditional Alaskan patterns with Inupiat motifs._
My project wont be as fancy as your plans. I&#8217;m mostly focused on a few warm things to help out a friend of mine in Montana. She has kids and this winter has been really hard for them. They&#8217;ve had a lot of set backs and bad luck. Warm heads, hand or feet might brighten their day and make things a little easier. I can go for fancy next time.

_I processed most of the fiber outdoors because it was gnarly dirty - with LOTS of the tundra trapped inside - it was very dusty, sandy with moss, leaves, lichens, etc._ 
Mine rains dust as I spin.

_I picked it, combed it carefully with extra fine combs, then carded it into punis for spinning long draw. 

I am not allergic to anything and processing this fiber was far more enjoyable than any cheingora I have dealt with._
I&#8217;m allergic to everything. Autoimmune problems run in my family and probably plays a role with the bad allergies that also run in my family. 


_here is a link to a thread here a while back when I tackled my qiviut project

Finer'n Frog Hair (lots of pics)_

Thank you. I&#8217;ll check it out.

_have fun! Spinning such a rare and luxurious fiber as qiviut is a treat!_

I&#8217;m having a blast. It&#8217;s worth all of the benadryl! Lol Thank you


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

WIHH - Great thread. lol Last year, I learned to separate the outer, inner and middle fiber from a churro fleece. There was also some short stubble like kemp I had to separate out. Tough work. Those Valkyrie mini combs!! I had holes all over my palms at the thumb area, then occasionally jammed under a nail. OUCH!! I was full of holes but I did it. 

A shawl was what I was thinking too with the silk. I have a bunch of cocoons I need to process and a bunch of silkworms about ready to give me a bunch more. It'll be fun, but have to take care of my friends kids first  

Mine was clean compared to yours and already dehaired. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 6 oz and I'm thinking I could do a ply of angora, a ply of cormo/merino x, and a ply or 2 of qiviut and that would be very warm hat and mittens for 3. I think there would be plenty left over for a qiviut/silk shawl. If I don't have enough, maybe I could stretch it with angora? I think this would work out.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for listing that book, Arctic Lace!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This stuff looks amazing! WIHH - loved your thread - thanks for posting the link! 

There is something so utterly amazing about the natural colors to be found. So many fibers to choose from....so little time....


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Racoon breath - have you considered using a mask when working with it? I use one when my allergies kick up and it really helps. Looks kinda dumb but at least I can breath. Just a thought.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Geoprincess55 - yes, I do use a mask sometimes and great idea. Washed, the yarn is great - no problems. I just fed the animals and the wind changed direction. Alfalfa blew all over me. I love it when UPS pulls up when I have hay all over in my hair. ha ha Thanks


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Kasota - I feel the same about natural colors. 

I usually just use a simple combing solution, but I busted out my big dog combing solution to straighten and control the qiviut while I made a fiber blend. I made a qiviut, cria fiber, cormo/merino x, silk, and satin angora blend. The initial yarn I posted a pic of above (100%) is very fragile, so I plyed that with silk and I think it's better having that strength. Here's a pic of the blend I'm crocheting off the bobbin. I'll hide that stray piece while crocheting.

Its been fun working with it.  I have to go cook some yummies for Valentines Day!

If anyone has the opportunity, 20% of each of the above fibers makes a really nice blend.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

The combing solution has oil in it to control the fibers so after I wash the project, the fuzziness will cut loose.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Simply beautiful!!! Will you also post a picture after you wash the project? I'd love to see the fuzziness set free!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Sure


----------

